# J. CLARKE, EASTERN, IPSWICH



## JanAdy (Oct 19, 2011)

I am hunting for information about J. Clarke and about this bottle.
 I have a green tinted bottle with this name and an 8 pointed star on the front and J. Kilner & Sons, Wakefield on the reverse. There is a number on the base of the bottle that can be seen by looking into the neck of the bottle - 1475. The bottle has 4 equi-distant dimples round the shoulder.
 I have found out that J. Kilner & Sons operated in Wakefield during 1847/57 but I can't find out about J. Clarke.
 Can anyone help with any info (no matter how relevent/irrevelent)

 cheers
 Jannie


----------



## stumpknocker (Oct 19, 2011)

Sale poster for the glassworks which is believed to have bought by John Kilner


----------



## stumpknocker (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's an 1880's billhead for John Kilner.


----------



## stumpknocker (Oct 19, 2011)

A "dump" paperweight manufactured at the bottleworks.


----------



## stumpknocker (Oct 19, 2011)

A bottle maker in 1927.


----------



## stumpknocker (Oct 19, 2011)

The felling of the glassworks chimney... Believed to be demolished in the 1950's, but this could be proved wrong?


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 19, 2011)

Kilner and Sons related to Kilner Brothers?  I have this big jar embossed on the base 'Kilner Brothers Dewsbury'


----------



## stumpknocker (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.ipswich.qld.gov.au/documents/heritage/early_settlers.pdf


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 19, 2011)

base


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 19, 2011)

Found this and it sort of answered the question:
 Kilner Brothers

 of Kilnerâ€™s Providence Glassworks in Conisbrough

 of Blundell Street, Caledonian Road, London, N7. (1922)

     1842 John Kilner founded the John Kilner and Co glass company that produced glass jars. 

     The Kilner family had established several glassworks across the north of England during the nineteenth century. 

     In 1863 the Kilner brothers opened a glass bottle factory at Denaby Main. The site that was accessed via a bridge still known locally as Kilner Bridge. Kilner products, which included glass storage the Kilner jars were known internationally. 

     By 1871 they employed 123 men. 

     In 1894 they employed as many as 400 hands (men, women and boys), and were making up to 300,000 bottles of all types per week. 

     Kilner Glassworks was a completely self contained manufactory, taking in raw materials and producing finished jars and bottles ready for use. 

     Although enjoying commercial success, rival glass manufacturers were quick to create alternatives - and the Kilner family business (by then called Kilner Brothers) went bankrupt in 1937. 

     The patents and trademarks of the Kilner Jar were sold to the United Glass Bottle Co in the same year, where more modern Kilner jars are still being produced today. 

     The various names of the Kilner companies were:
         John Kilner and Co, Castleford, Yorkshire, 1842-44
         John Kilner and Sons, Wakefield, Yorkshire, 1847-57
         Kilner Brothers Glass Co, Thornhill Lees, Yorkshire, 1857-73 also at Conisbrough, Yorkshire, 1863-1873
         Kilner Brothers Ltd, Thornhill Lees, Yorkshire 1873-1920 also at Conisbrough, Yorkshire, 1873-1937. 

     1922 Listed Exhibitor. Manufacturers of Glass Bottles and Jars for all purposes, sole makers of the "Kilner" Jars for Preserving Fruits and Vegetables. (Stand No. G.50) 

 And this is an interesting article about the Dewsbury factory: http://brothersfive.ca/sb_kilner_brothers.html

 None of this which helps you with your bottle, I am afraid.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello Jannie,

 Welcome to the A-BN and thanks for bringing the J. Clarke. This bottle is British and is a Lamont patent, sometimes called a bullet stopper.

 "Bottle maker John Lamont patented a closure for bottles using an ebonite bullet and rubber seal around the 1870's. During the 1880's he improved the patent by using a glass stopper to reduce breakages and make the stopper lighter." From.

 Your dates on Kilner are not quite correct. They started earlier and ran until bankrupt in 1937. Here's a brief timeline:

 "Kilner Brothers
 of Kilnerâ€™s Providence Glassworks in Conisbrough
 of Blundell Street, Caledonian Road, London, N7. (1922)

 1842 John Kilner founded the John Kilner and Co glass company that produced glass jars.

 The Kilner family had established several glassworks across the north of England during the nineteenth century.

 In 1863 the Kilner brothers opened a glass bottle factory at Denaby Main. The site that was accessed via a bridge still known locally as Kilner Bridge. Kilner products, which included glass storage the Kilner jars were known internationally.

 By 1871 they employed 123 men.

 In 1894 they employed as many as 400 hands (men, women and boys), and were making up to 300,000 bottles of all types per week.

 Kilner Glassworks was a completely self contained manufactory, taking in raw materials and producing finished jars and bottles ready for use.

 Although enjoying commercial success, rival glass manufacturers were quick to create alternatives - and the Kilner family business (by then called Kilner Brothers) went bankrupt in 1937." From.

 J. Clarke is tougher to pin down. " J. Clark and J. Austin, Moorgate-streetâ€”Improvements in apparatus for stopper
 ing and closing bottles, jars, and other similar vessels" From The Civil Engineer, 1856.





From. We know he bottled Ginger Beer. Your bottle likely contained mineral water or soda.

Auction sale in July. August auction sale.




From.


----------



## JanAdy (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow!
 Thanks all for your prompt replies. I expected to wait a few days before getting any imput.
 I shall study it all when I get home from work.

 cheers
 Jannie


----------



## JanAdy (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello again
 Very informative.
 Thanks Stumpknocker for those wonderful photos.
 And, Bostaurus, I just love your bottle.
 I shall continue to research J. Clarke, Ipswich.
 I wonder how this bottle ended up in La Creuse  - a very rural, and extremely poor, region of central France. Umm! (much chin scratching)

 cheers
 Jannie


----------

